# SSD VPS Hosting from £3.99 @ Powerful Box



## Powerfulbox (Jan 14, 2016)

Powerful Box are a small computer and hosting business in Winchester, Hampshire and we are at VPS Board today to offer our SSD VPS Hosting located in North West Europe, which includes FREE weekly backups, FREE Anti-DDoS Protection and built on KVM technology.  You can also be in complete control your VPS from our Client Area giving you the ability to rebuild, reinstall, reboot your VPS at any time, as well as configure network settings, rDNS and access console with noVNC.


*Tiny Box*
1x2.6Ghz,
512MB RAM,
15GB SSD disk space,
3000GB Traffic 1Gbps port 50Mbps guaranteed,
1 IPv4 address (up to 4 available),
24x7 UK based Support.​

£3.99 a month Order now!​

*Little Box*
1x2.6Ghz,
1GB RAM,
30GB SSD disk space,
5000GB Traffic 1Gbps port 100Mbps guaranteed,
1 IPv4 address (up to 4 available),
24x7 UK based Support.​

£7.99 a month Order now!​

*Big Box*
2x2.6Ghz,
2GB RAM,
60GB SSD disk space,
Unmetered Traffic 1Gbps port 100Mbps guaranteed,
1 IPv4 address (up to 8 available),
24x7 UK based Support.​

£12.99 a month Order now!​

*Powerful Box*
4x2.6Ghz,
4GB RAM,
125GB SSD disk space,
Unmetered Traffic 1Gbps port 150Mbps guaranteed,
1 IPv4 address (up to 16 available),
24x7 UK based Support.​

£23.99 a month Order now!​



*FEATURES*
*** FREE weekly backups included, restore anytime from client area.
*** Reboot, Reinstall or configure network device from our client area.
*** FREE Anti-DDoS Protection included & IPv6 Ready!
*** Over 8 differet Linux & Windows distributions to deploy.
*** Fast & Reliable SSD RAID Storage, on powerful EU nodes.
*** Guaranteed Hardwre Resources.
*** Instant Activation.
*** Located in North West Europe.
*** UK Support.


----------

